# 30 Canned Foods You Never Knew Existed



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow. I just ran across this: 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/thefalafel/30-canned-foods-you-probably-never-knew-existed-4x8q
Who knew there's such a thing as canned cheeseburgers?? With the bun!! 
Some made me laugh...several made me go EWWWWW.... not sure #30 is legit. 
Could add some *interesting* variety to one's preps though.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

It would be interesting to try the canned sushi and a few other things on there lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Kellog said:


> Wow. I just ran across this:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/thefalafel/30-canned-foods-you-probably-never-knew-existed-4x8q
> Who knew there's such a thing as canned cheeseburgers?? With the bun!!
> Some made me laugh...several made me go EWWWWW.... not sure #30 is legit.
> Could add some *interesting* variety to one's preps though.


I made a post the other day(Joke Of The Day) about a tourist that bought a can of fish a$$ holes at a bait shop in South Texas. He was irate because the can was empty.

That Bait Shop also had aerosol cans of "Canned Farts" but I dont think that wold qualify as "Food"


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I like #16; Pork Brain. 3500mg of cholesterol. 1170%DV.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw "Spotted Dick" canned on Amazon.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm glad I already ate, b/c I can't imagine keeping anything down after looking at those pictgures. (where's that vomit icon when you need it??)

I knew "spotted dick" was real, it was referenced in one of the Harry Potter books so I had to look it up.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I know that a couple of those are 'gag gifts' (armadillo & possum), I suspect many others are also


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I made a post the other day(Joke Of The Day) about a tourist that bought a can of fish a$$ holes at a bait shop in South Texas. He was irate because the can was empty.


LOL!! Now we know what that tourist did with the can...it's on Buzzfeed!

That canned whole chicken was quite a sight. 



> *The_Blob* said: I know that a couple of those are 'gag gifts' (armadillo & possum), I suspect many others are also


Yup...gag is definitely the appropriate word....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Spotted dick is on sale locally at our Kroger in the international section.Apparently it's pudding of some kind.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> Spotted dick is on sale locally at our Kroger in the international section.Apparently it's pudding of some kind.


It's a British pudding. It's what most of us would consider to be a moist bread, kind of like pineapple upside down cake and it has raisins, hence the spotted part.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Canned whole chickens are great for soup ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a kick out of the "pizza flavored meat".


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Toffee said:


> It's a British pudding. It's what most of us would consider to be a moist bread, kind of like pineapple upside down cake and it has raisins, hence the spotted part.


Leave it to the Brits, gotta love em though.


----------

